# Dirtsailor's Mega Mother of all Cooking links index



## dirtsailor2003

Well it took me a while to compile all the information, but I finally completed my Links List. Have fun reading, and if you try any of my smokes let me know!

Please note that these are not "Step by Step" instructions. What you will find though, usually in the first post, sometimes a few posts down, is the ingredients used, the methods used, and the results. There is enough information in each thread to re-create the recipe. Some recipes are very specific, others are a bit loose. That is how I cook.

*Dirtsailor’s Mega Mother of all Cooking Digest*

My link to all of my cooks ever posted on this site. I will try my best to keep it up to date and add all of my new smokes to it as I go from now on.

CasaQ

THE MOST EFFIECIENT WAY TO LIGHT A CHARCOAL SMOKER!

Family Recipes and other oddities

Turner meat pie   Added 12/20/2016

*General Fun*













10690847875_1c430c67a4_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2015
__ 1






Elk Camp

Dirtsailor's 5 minute Chicken

BBQ Breakfast

Smoking and Boating

Man Date

Seven Bone in the oven

Elk Camp

Camping

Fishing

Seneca Oyster Feed - added 5-18-2015

Shwenk and Disco at Paulina lake 9/22/2016

50Years

*Beef*













16428194462_e9df783599_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2015






A Get Well Tribute to Bearcarver- Caseless pepperoni

First Mini-WSM Smoke

Dino Bones

Beef Short Ribs (BSR's) and Hot Wings

Hot N Fast Beef Ribs













10800677036_1ada877ce2_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2015






Bottom Round

Bottom Round

London Broil and ABT's

Dry Aged Prime Rib

Seven Bone Roast

Rump Roast

Bottom round and Smokey Au Jus

Bottom Round French Dip Sandwees

More Bottom Round

Salt Crust Prime Rib Added 11-28-2016

Two Bone Cast Iron Added 4-17-2017

Minitisserie Prime Rib Added 7-5-2017

Prime rib PartyQ Test #2 11-18-19

Applesauce Meatloaf

Saucy Meatloaf

Quick and Easy Meatloaf

Another Meatloaf

Cream Can Roast

Cream Can Stew

Cream Can Seven Bone

Another Cream Can Seven Bone Added 12-10-2015

Cream Can 7 Bone again! Added 3-9-2016

French Dip Sandwees

More Bottom Round and French dip sandwees

New York Strip Steaks

Smokey Beef Stroganoff

Bottom Round Beef Carbonnade

Rib Eyes

Reverse Sear New Yorks

Reverse sear Ribeyes

Wagyu Steaks

Steak & Asparagus

T-bones B Good

New York Steaks

Ribeye

T-bones

Bone in Ribeye with crispy skin taters

Giving the dog the Bone

Road Rash Ribeyes & Stuffed Pasilla Peppers Added 7-29-15

Ribeyes and Garlic Parmesan Mashed Cauliflower Added 2-15-16

Boosted T-bone Added 8-10-16

Tri Tip

Bulgogi injected Tri Tip

Grilled Tri Tip

Tri tip, ABTS, Cheesus

High Temp Tri Tip

Delicious Tri Tip

Grilled Tri Tip

More Tri Tip

Thick cut Tri Tip

Guess What, another Tri Tip

Hump Night Tri Tip

Tri Tip Drool vision

Trouble with Tribbles, I mean Tri Tip

Pernil Style Tri Tip

How Many Tri Tips Can one guy smoke

Tri Tip French Dip Added 9-24-15

Roadside Tri tip Added 1-4-16

Thunder Tip Added 5-5-16

Birthday Burgers

Cherry Pecan Burgers

Smoked Burgers and tater chips

Burger Dogs

Grilled Patties, crispy skin taters, serano-basil corn

Reverse seared Cherry wood smoked Burgers

Burgers and Mini Mods

Smoked Burgers

Spicy Peachy Burgers

Saucy Dog Balls Added 7-15-16

*Poultry*













15676746476_0982511dcc_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2015






Rubbery Skin Chicken

Dirtsailor's High Temp Chicken Smoke. Debunking that low and slow is the way to go!

Eight Wole Chickens and BlowTorch Nachos

Smoked Turkey Chili

Plain old Roasted Turkey, no smoke

Chicken Dog treats

Turkey Burger Manicotti

Testing out the PartyQ with a Naked Turkey Breast 11-18-19













11419679953_6555d93a22_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2015






Buffalo Chicken Egg Muffins

Free Range Spatched Orgnaic Chicken

Huli Huli Kiawe Turkey Burgers

Kiawe Huli Huli

Buffalo Chicken Egg Muffins

Chicken Legs

No Noodle Smoked Turkey Lasagna

Apple Pecan Turkey Stuffed Bell Peppers

Naked thighs = Smoked enchiladas!

Naked Bird!

Two Drunk Pirates and a Bird

Chow Chow Turkey Burgers

Legs and Thighs

No Smoke Turkey Burgers

Smoked Chicken enchilada Casserole

Shoyu Quarters

Sweet Glazed Scarbelly wings

Five spice, garlic, ginger wings

Kiawe Hot wings

Teriyaki injected Wings

Simple Wings

Teriyaki Wings

Hot and fast Turkey

Scarbelly Wings Amped up!

Wings on the Mini

Damn Scarbelly wings are good

Teriyaki wings 2

Fire Water Wings

How about some more wings

Scarbelly wings and roasted tater salad Added 7-15-16

Drunken Jerk wings and Cheesy Corn Added 10-27-16

Korean Sticky wings  Added 02/13/2017

Carolina Gold Wings  Added 05/29/2017

Smoker Fried Chicken

Smoker Fried Spatchy

Huli Huli Spatchy

Mini-WSM Chicken

Mini-WSM Spatchy

Smokin Hot Spatchy

Spatchy on the mini

Skinless Peach Smoked Spatchy

Spatchcocked Turkey

Spatchcocked Chicken

High Temp Spatchy

Jerk Spatchy

One Spatchy, two ways

Helicopter Chicken

Roadside Chicken Spatched 6/30/2015

Cast Iron Chicken Added 1/22/2016

Teriyaki Chicken

Ground Turkey stuffed bell Peppers

Buffalo Blue Pulled Chicken Sandwees

Smokin Hot Chicken Quarters

Jalapeno, Lime, Cilantro Breasts

Spicy Chicken Tenders

Injected Buffalo Breast Sandwees

Applewood Turkey Burgers

Thanksgiving in May

Chicken and Pork Satay

Smoked Turkey Stew

Chicken Breast and cheesy camp taters

Summer time turkey   6-2-15

Roadside chicken and grilled corn salad 6-24-15

Hanging Legs Added 8-5-16

Apple wood Smoked Turkey Quinoa Meatload 10-10-19

Pickle Sticks Added 1-7-2020

*Pork*













16958403798_2ebcd5392b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 14, 2015






Char Sui Pork Chops Using NOH seasoning

Char Sui Pork Chops using NOH seasoning

Smoker Fried Pork Chops

Apple wood Chops

Chops and Mashed Cauliflower

Butterflied BBQ Pork Chops

Grilled Chops

Mini-WSM Chops

Reverse sear chops

Double smoked Ham

Smoked Pork Pozole

Pork Grits and Greens

Pork Butt in the Mini

Peachy Pork Chops

Reverse Sear Pork Chops

Thick Cut Pork Steaks

Spiral Cut Ham

Ham and Bean Stew

The tale of two Butts

Couple of shoulders

2-2-1 Baby Backs

Spare Ribs

High Temp Ribs

Naked ribs, Dutch's Wicked Beans, poor mans burnt ends 7-6-15

Mi hoanh thanh - AKA Wonton Noodle soup 10-7-2015

Char Sui Pork

Char Sui on the minitisserie  Added 3-29-2016

*Fish*













15735365350_c2a925c7cb_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2015






Fish Tacos

Tuna Melt

Surf N Turf

Surf N Turf 2

Canning Tuna

Fish Trifecta

Dungeness Crab Egg Muffins

Smoked Fish Cakes

Surf and Turf Chili

LingCod Tacos

Vietnamese Lemon Curry Lingcod with Kimchi Shots

Grilled Lingcod Trifecta

Cold Smoked Butter Fried Lingcod

Cold Smoked reverse seared Ahi

Cast Iron Seared Lingcod Added 5-02-2016

Cuban Peruvian Spanish Lingcod Added 8-5-16

*Sausages*













15706025893_fae8c499ca_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2015






Curing salts Explained READ This if you plan on making Sausages!!!!!

Boyko's Natural Casing tutorial - a must read

Is my Lem a Lemon-Why not to buy a LEM Stuffer

Sausage Board (aka how to mount your stuffer to your work station)

Linguica

Thai Style Chicken Sausages

Summer Sausage

Snack Sticks

Fasset’s Breakfast Sausage

Schweinebauch Added 1-25-16

Venison summer sausage Added 2-15-16

Brats & Kraut Added 10-27-16

Fassett's Breakfast Sausage - Fatty cannon style Added 1/18/2017

Owen's Teriyaki Sticks

*Bacon, Pastrami ,and other cured meats*

Home made corned beef

Bacon Trifecta

Pastrami & Jerky!

Canadian Bacon

Dry Rub Cured Bacon 11-2-2015

Picnic Ham

Pastrami

UMAi Pancetta  5/15/2017

Bresoala  5/15/2017

Corned Beef and Pastrami 11/14/2017

Hybrid cold-hot smoked Canadian Bacon

Corned Beef 2020 Added 4-29-2020

*Jerky*

Three Styles of Beef Jerky Added 7-14-15

Whole Muscle Tri tip jerky Added 12-10-2015

Thai Jerky

Thai Jerky again added 4/11/16

Thai Style Pork loin Jerky Added 8-5-16

Eye of round Thai Jerky  Added 1-19-17

Sugar Free Thai Jerky Added 1-7-2020

The low sodium no sugar Thai Jerky experiment  Added 4-21-2020

*Fatties*

Fatty Cannon  Added 1/18/2017

Loco Moco Fatty

Naked Fatty

Loco Moco Fatty Redux Added 7-13-15

*Cheesus & Nuts *

Grilled Chili Cheese

Driedstick's Pretzels with a kick

Paneer Cheese

Scarbelly's Sweet Spicy Nuts

Smoked Cheesus

Cheesus and Eggs

More Smoked Cheesus

Cheesus and Nuts

Cheesus

Tillamook Smoke  Added12/28/2016

*Appetizers & Sides*













12287568275_53873f4740_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2015






Smoked Potato-Mac Salad

Smoked Deviled Eggs

Elotes Asados - AKA Street Corn

ABT Breakfast Burrito

ABT"S

Mothers Day apps

Egg Salad

Pulled Pork ABT's

Crispy Skin twice Baked Taters

Pulled Pork tater skins

Pulled pork Crispy Skin Tater

Kimchi and Tater Salad

Eggxperiment

Poor Mans Burnt ends 7-6-15

Smoked Mac N Cheese - No Boil  Added 1/18/2017

Gamja Bokkeum Added 4-29-2020

*Veggies*

Smoked Cauliflower

Smokey Cheesy Cauliflower

More Cauliflower

Artichoke, Spinach Bake

Smoker Roasted Veggies

Smoked stuffed bell peppers

Vegetarian Stuffed poblano peppers with corm salad and avacado crema Added 7-15-16

Homemade Sauerkraut Added 10-28-16

*Breads*













15865227917_9a928ebe02_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2015






Dutch Oven Bread

Loaf of Death

Roller's Amish White Bread

Hemp Oil Bread

Portuguese Sweet Bread rolls

Pull apart Cheese Bread     Added 11-24-15

Couple more loafs of Roller's Added 9-26-2017

Flour Salt Water Yeast

Double Olive Bread 11-18-19

Baguettes added 11-18-20

*Desserts*

Blueberry Polenta Upside down Cake  Added 04-21-2017

Crater Lake Rye Whiskey Chipotle Pecan Pie Added 7-5-2017

*Sauces Rubs and other Condiments*

Fire Water

Counter top Pickles

Green Tomato BBQ sauce

*Cast Iron Cooking*

Good Ol Cold weather stew

Cast Iron Cornbread two ways

Shepards Pie

Tri Tip Shepards Pie

Taco Stew

Thai Pumpkin Soup

Mountain Man Breakfast 11-2-2015

Poblano Pepper Breakfast dish Added 12-10-2015

Chicken and Dumplings  Added 01-10-2017

Red Beans and Rice with No sugar cornbread 11-18-19

Pan Seared Halibut Added 4-21-2020

One skillet egg sandwhich Added 4-21-2020

One skillet egg sandwee Added 4-21-2020


Loco Loaf Moco Added 4-21-2020

Cast Iron Corned Beef Hash Added 4-21-2020

ABT Omelette Added 4-21-2020

Dutch Oven Pizza Added 11-03-2020

Bangers and Mash Added 11-18-2020

Skillet Breakfast Added 11-18-2020

*Discada Cooking*













25016881629_46e6ed5751_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 7, 2016






The beginnings of my Discada adventure!

Chicken Green Curry Added 2-9-2016

Onion Rings & Steak Fingers Added 3-7-2016

Stir Fry Added 5-10-2016

Hot Pockets Added 7-8-2016

Disco Joes and turkey burgers Added 7-8-2016

Disco Jo's, smash burgers and lingcod Added 7-8-2016

Chicken Fajitas Added 7-8-2016

Another green Curry Cook Added 8-5-16

Korean Style Hot Wings Added 8-9-16

*Blackstone*

Shrimp Fried Rice Added 4-21-2020

Garage Stir Fry

*Pizza*













15543620381_203bde1075_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2015






Mini-ZA

Pizza Cake

Zucchini Crust Pizza

Left over mini pizzas

Smoked Prawn and spinach pizza

*Sous Vide*

Anova Cooler mod Added 2/13/2017

First try - Chicken in Alabama White Sauce Added 1/18/2017

Caramelized French onion soup  Added 2/13/2017

Tri tip  Added 2/13/2017

Top round  Added 3/8/2017

Homemade corned beef  Added 3/8/2017

Bottom Round Added 11/18/2017

*Mini-WSM Builds, tips and tricks*

Mini-Wsm Begins

Mega Mini Photo build guide

Mega Mini Drooling Gallery

Build tips

Mini-ZA Door Fab

Mini-ZA Build

Mini-ZA

MailBox Mini Mod

Mini-WSM Table

Mini's x2

Duble Decker Mini

Minitisserie

Mini Booster Added 8-5-16

Therm grommet mod

*Smoking Gadgets and gizmos*

iGrill Review

IGrill 2 review

*Garden & Canning*

Smoked Peppers

Hoop House

Crook Neck Pickles

Pickled Beets

Ant suppresants

Walls of water

Chow Chow

Spicy Asparagus

Vac pac Pickles Added 8-5-16

Pickled Brussel Sprouts

Mrs Neusihin's Pickles

Saurekraut

*General Smoking tips and tricks and Food Safety*

Food Safety Charts

Should you rinse meat prior to cooking

How to calibrate your therm taking altitude and atmospheric pressure into account

From Freezer to Fire

Side light starting a charcoal smoker

*Other Members Cooking Links*

Bear's "Step By Step" Index

SQWIBS Cooks ALL in one place!

GARY'S SMOKES and INFORMATION ALL in ONE PLACE

Smoking Monkeys Cookbook

Chile's Cornucopia of Cooks

*Important links from SMF*

Pop's Brine

Universal Cure Calculator

Chef JJ's Smokey Au Jus

Curing salts Explained













16369446703_cf95848b62_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 13, 2015


----------



## pc farmer

WOW


----------



## mummel

HAHA cool.  Your ABT thread is missing pics!  I'm going to make those first!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

mummel said:


> HAHA cool.  Your ABT thread is missing pics!  I'm going to make those first!


Hmmm, I'm seeing the photos.


----------



## fwismoker

Case am i even worthy to have access to the holy grail? ;)


----------



## sota d

Wow, I feel like someone just handed me a free copy of the smoking Bible!!! That's an incredible collection.  Will be a great go-to for smoking info! Thanks so much for sharing it  Case.


----------



## tropics

Nice


----------



## bwsmith_2000

This is a great resource!! I've booked marked it and will use it as a quick reference. Many thanks for the post.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

FWIsmoker said:


> Case am i even worthy to have access to the holy grail? ;)



Keith I'll send you the key! Man I'd forgot about half the posts! Was fun to go through and look back at all of them!


----------



## bad santa

Thanks for sharing Case, that is quite an impressive index. You got me to using Kiawe wood several months ago, and have tried your Huli Huli Chicken, both good stuff!

Thanks again.


----------



## fwismoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Keith I'll send you the key! Man I'd forgot about half the posts! Was fun to go through and look back at all of them!


I'm honored!  :)))


----------



## mummel

This is pretty badass.


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Job, Case!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













I'm glad I only put my "Step by Steps" in mine.

All my posts would have taken me forever & drove me nuts!!!

I'm not crazy about doing this computer stuff.

Bear


----------



## rabbithutch

I move this post be made into a sticky and that we all bow down in reverence to the drtsailor!

Any second ?


----------



## welshrarebit

Boy do I have a lot of reading to catch up on!!!! 

Thanks for putting it all in one place!


----------



## daveomak

Very nice and helpful index.....   Dirt's "tome".....











*tome *      /tōm/


noun
humorous

noun: tome; plural noun: tomes


*a book, especially a large, heavy, scholarly one.*

"a weighty tome"


synonyms: volume, book, work, opus, publication, title


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Welshrarebit said:


> Boy do I have a lot of reading to catch up on!!!!
> 
> Get to reading!
> 
> Thanks for putting it all in one place!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Case

This is VERY impressive.  I just skimmed over the list, and now I get to read them all!!   I definitely won't be bored for a long time.  Thanks

Gary


----------



## ajbert

Bookmarked!


----------



## hamrhead1971

All I can say is "Dang in boy, a free cookbook."  That is one serious list, Dirt.

Thumbs Up

:points1:


----------



## davidhef88

That's awesome!!!  Thanks for posting this. I have a new go to spot for ideas.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Thanks everyone! I will be organizing it a bit better as I have the time. Just going through the 16 pages of threads I have started took several days. 

I plan on updating the original post when I add create new posts . New additions will be dated and put at the top of each section.


----------



## themule69

Case you have been busy! Nice thread.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dirtsailor2003

themule69 said:


> Case you have been busy! Nice thread.
> Happy smoken.
> David



Thanks David!
I was pretty amazed at how many cook threads I had!


----------



## dukeburger

Great index to have bookmarked, thanks for taking the time!


----------



## fwismoker

I propose dirtsaylor for President!   ....wait he went to Oregon, my bad

No way we could have a duck in the oval office!


----------



## welshrarebit

FWIsmoker said:


> I propose dirtsaylor for President!   ....wait he went to Oregon, my bad
> 
> No way we could have a duck in the oval office!



We currently have a president from Hawaii...

Btw, the potato salad and kimchi thread is a good one! Still have lots more to read!!!


----------



## smokin monkey

Certainly a very impressive "CV"

All new comers should be pointed in this direction for ideas!!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## first timer

As stated above, great job and can't wait to work my way through that amazing list!!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

FWIsmoker said:


> I propose dirtsaylor for President! ....wait he went to Oregon, my bad
> 
> No way we could have a duck in the oval office!


No way! To much BS to deal with!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Welshrarebit said:


> We currently have a president from Hawaii...
> 
> Btw, the potato salad and kimchi thread is a good one! Still have lots more to read!!!


I need to make more kimchi! Love that tater salad make it all the time!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bad Santa said:


> Thanks for sharing Case, that is quite an impressive index. You got me to using Kiawe wood several months ago, and have tried your Huli Huli Chicken, both good stuff!
> Thanks again.



Kiawe is great. I really enjoy mixing it with cherry!


----------



## catfish1st

You sure have been one busy man, thanks for the all the info and time you put into this. Lot's of reading now.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Catfish1st said:


> You sure have been one busy man, thanks for the all the info and time you put into this. Lot's of reading now.



That's the nice thing about the mini-WSM, it's so efficient you can smoke every night!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Very nice Case, that is a great list & variety to choose from !   Thanks for putting it all together as it will be a benefit to a bunch of folks !  It'll take a day or two if someone wants to try ALL your smokes !  :biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice Case, that is a great list & variety to choose from !   Thanks for putting it all together as it will be a benefit to a bunch of folks !  It'll take a day or two if someone wants to try ALL your smokes !  :biggrin:



Thanks Justin! Yeah there's a few smokes in there to try!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

dirtsailor2003 said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Case, that is a great list & variety to choose from !   Thanks for putting it all together as it will be a benefit to a bunch of folks !  It'll take a day or two if someone wants to try ALL your smokes !  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Justin! Yeah there's a few smokes in there to try!
Click to expand...


Haha, yes there is !  There's a bunch I gotta try for sure !  Awesome thread !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Haha, yes there is !  There's a bunch I gotta try for sure !  Awesome thread !   Thumbs Up



There's some if forgot I even did! Some I need to do again!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

DaveOmak said:


> Very nice and helpful index..... Dirt's "tome".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tome * /tōm/
> 
> 
> noun
> humorous
> 
> noun: tome; plural noun: tomes
> 
> 
> *a book, especially a large, heavy, scholarly one.*
> 
> "a weighty tome"
> 
> 
> synonyms: volume, book, work, opus, publication, title


Heavy yes, scholarly, not so sure!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Made  few organizational changes. This is going to be a never ending process!


----------



## sota d

Greatly appreciate all your efforts! This is an incredibly helpful index. Thanks again, David.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Sota D said:


> Greatly appreciate all your efforts! This is an incredibly helpful index. Thanks again, David.


You're welcome!


----------



## inkjunkie

Thanks....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

inkjunkie said:


> Thanks....


You're welcome!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bump to get past the Spam!


----------



## welshrarebit

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Kiawe is great. I really enjoy mixing it with cherry!



I found some pecan here and I'll be trying pecan and kiawe together the next time I do some chicken...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Welshrarebit said:


> I found some pecan here and I'll be trying pecan and kiawe together the next time I do some chicken...



That's a good combo too!


----------



## chewmeister

Crikey, Case. That's gonna take some time to read through all those good recipes. Well done.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

chewmeister said:


> Crikey, Case. That's gonna take some time to read through all those good recipes. Well done.


Thank you! its's quite the list, and I suspect that it will get bigger!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Decided to add a few photos to each section of the list. Just felt like there needed to be some bling!


----------



## chewmeister

Nice pics, Case.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

chewmeister said:


> Nice pics, Case.Thumbs Up



Thank you! I'll be adding more!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I added Bears, SQWIBS, and Gary's cooking links to A Other Members Cooks category. If you have a master list index and I missed it let me know and I will add the link!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added a few more important links. Pop's Brine, Martins Universal Cure Calculator, and Chef JJ's Smokey Au Jus


----------



## dukeburger

You've really updated it since I first checked. Looks legit!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

WoW, Case. That's some index , gonna take me a day or so to get through that ,thanks and take care. . .

Stan


----------



## dirtsailor2003

oldschoolbbq said:


> WoW, Case. That's some index , gonna take me a day or so to get through that ,thanks and take care. . .
> 
> Stan



Thanks Stan! The ever growing Mega List!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

DukeBurger said:


> You've really updated it since I first checked. Looks legit! :thumb1:



Thank you it's a work in progress!


----------



## fwismoker

If only most of the cooks weren't based on that mini thing. Now I have to figure out how to do them in a regular size real cooker. Is there a conversion chart anywhere? ;)


----------



## dirtsailor2003

FWIsmoker said:


> If only most of the cooks weren't based on that mini thing. Now I have to figure out how to do them in a regular size real cooker. Is there a conversion chart anywhere? ;)



Sorry no conversions, but there's plenty of information for those that don't have a mini to build one!


----------



## fwismoker

I knew I should have taken math more seriously in school Case! Lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003

FWIsmoker said:


> I knew I should have taken math more seriously in school Case! Lol



Math is over rated!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Seneca Oyster Feed


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Wow Case, this thread is really coming along !  Very nice job !    Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Case, this thread is really coming along !  Very nice job !    Thumbs Up



Thanks Justin!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Hmmm what to add this weekend!


----------



## fwismoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Hmmm what to add this weekend!


I say hang some meat in your WSM!      ..... or some corn on the cob.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

FWIsmoker said:


> I say hang some meat in your WSM!      ..... or some corn on the cob. :rotflmao:



Okay Chicken in a Barrel Boy! I was going to do a bone in turkey breast but I forgot to take it out of the freezer!!! May have to go find some Tri tip or something at the store!


----------



## fwismoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Okay Chicken in a Barrel Boy! I was going to do a bone in turkey breast but I forgot to take it out of the freezer!!! May have to go find some Tri tip or something at the store!


Sweeet!    Make yourself some chicken in the barrel hooks and hang some tri tip!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added new cook to poultry section


----------



## areallynicegirl

What a list!!!  Its amazing!  

BTW, if you're a Duck fan, I would totally vote for you as president!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

areallynicegirl said:


> What a list!!! Its amazing!
> 
> BTW, if you're a Duck fan, I would totally vote for you as president!


Quack!













17632696889_9b912558b0_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2015


















15648721353_bb44c82d1b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2015


















16079290710_9ba0224fdc.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2015


















14985281563_ceb92a50dd_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2015


















15072570408_e4b87c161c_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jun 3, 2015


----------



## areallynicegirl

HAIL TO THE CHIEF!!!!

no one will notice if the anthem changes to the fight song and the duck flag starts flying at the white house right???


----------



## night fish

Absolutely awesome!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## robcava

Wow! Points for you!


----------



## mummel

areallynicegirl said:


> What a list!!! Its amazing!
> 
> BTW, if you're a Duck fan, I would totally vote for you as president!















oregon-cheerleaders-21.jpg



__ mummel
__ Jun 3, 2015


----------



## areallynicegirl

mummel said:


> oregon-cheerleaders-21.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ mummel
> __ Jun 3, 2015



You can be VP. :)

We'll hold cabinet meetings in the parking lot of Autzen under a SMF flag that has Marcus Mariota manning the grill....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Night Fish said:


> Absolutely awesome!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.





robcava said:


> Wow! Points for you!


Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Roadside Chicken and grilled corn salad thread


----------



## inkjunkie

Every time I look at that list I find something else to try. Thanks again for taking the time to put it together...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

inkjunkie said:


> Every time I look at that list I find something else to try. Thanks again for taking the time to put it together...



Thank you! Need more time for smoking. Been too busy hoping to get back to my normal pace soon! Then watch out, the list will be growing!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Sptached Roadside Chicken cook


----------



## areallynicegirl

I copied your recipe for the Roadside Chicken marinade.  It looks awesome!  Thanks for sharing this stuff!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

areallynicegirl said:


> I copied your recipe for the Roadside Chicken marinade.  It looks awesome!  Thanks for sharing this stuff!



Thank you! I wish I could take claim for it but I can't. It us a great recipe though.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added last weekends rib cook!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Poor Mans burnt ends to Appetizers and side dishes


----------



## chewmeister

The beat goes on....


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Loco Moco Fatty Redux


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Road Rash Ribeyes


----------



## cats49er

Appreciate all the work,great resource.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Cats49er said:


> Appreciate all the work,great resource.



Thank you!


----------



## inkjunkie

Showed this to my wife....she seen all kinds of things she wants us to make....

When I get even fatter than what I am I know who to blame lol...

Thanks Again for taking the time to do this...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bump


----------



## humdinger

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Bump


I am taking my first stab at making sausage next week and stumbled across this thread during my search. Very good stuff Case. And thanks for the tri-tip pointers last weekend, I'll post the pics soon.

P.S. Sorry about your Ducks and Beavers......


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Humdinger said:


> I am taking my first stab at making sausage next week and stumbled across this thread during my search. Very good stuff Case. And thanks for the tri-tip pointers last weekend, I'll post the pics soon.
> 
> P.S. Sorry about your Ducks and Beavers......


Thank you Kurt! Good luck with your sausage making. I'm needing to find a weekend to make some kielbasa and some more Thai chicken sausages. Then there's the four slabs of belly in the freezer that need to hit the brine now that things are cooling down...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Tri tip french dip. Added a New catergory for Discada cooking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Char Sui Pork and Mi hoanh thanh


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added mountain man breakfast and dry cured bacon


----------



## outtabbq757

Case, new to the SMF this is a great post I have a lot of stuff to try out will make sure to post as pic as I do.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Outtabbq757 said:


> Case, new to the SMF this is a great post I have a lot of stuff to try out will make sure to post as pic as I do.


Welcome toSMF! It's a great place and there's lots of great cooks here. Dont be afraid to ask questions. The search feature works great here too. Most importantly post you smokes!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Easy pull apart cheese bread.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Tri tip Jerky, CI poblano pepper breakfast, and Seven bone Cream can cook.


----------



## driedstick




----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Cast Iron Chicken to the poultry section! Yum!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Schweinbauch


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Chicken Green Curry to the Discada section!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added venison summer sausage thread and ribeyes and mashed cauliflower thread.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Steak fingers and onion rings to discada section


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added the the last Char Sui cook to the Pork section.


----------



## johnboybaker

:points:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

johnboybaker said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Thai jerky posts


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added another tri tip to the mix


----------



## dirtsailor2003

added discada stir fry


----------



## dirtsailor2003

BUMP!


----------



## okie362

Going to have to try some of the curry recipes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Okie362 said:


> Going to have to try some of the curry recipes.



Tasty Stuff!


----------



## sqwib

............. 






Not sure what planet I was on to miss this, FANTASTIC

Can I put a link to this in my signature right next to Bear?

                                                                                   *   l*

*                                                                            l*

*                                                                            l*

*                                                                            l*

*                                                                            l*

*                                                                            l*

*                                                                           \l/**                         *


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SQWIB said:


> .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what planet I was on to miss this, FANTASTIC
> 
> Can I put a link to this in my signature right next to Bear?
> 
> *   l*
> 
> *                                                                            l*
> 
> *                                                                            l*
> 
> *                                                                            l*
> 
> *                                                                            l*
> 
> *                                                                            l*
> 
> *                                                                           \l/**                         *


Sure can SQWIB, thank you. I've linked you in the other member links section. When are we going to see the Shwenker again????


----------



## sqwib

Added, thank you. Put your link Here  at the bottom of the page and in my Signature Here

                                                                                                                                                *          *

*                                                                                                                               l*

*                                                                                                                               l*

*                                                                                                                               l*

*                                                                                                                               l*

*                                                                                                                               l*

*                                                                                                                               l                                                        *

*                                                                                                                              \l/*


----------



## wild west

Very impresive list. Looks like i have some reading to do. I subscribed to the thread also ao im looking forward to new additions.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

wild west said:


> Very impresive list. Looks like i have some reading to do. I subscribed to the thread also ao im looking forward to new additions.



Thank you WW! If you have any questions don't be shy.


----------



## smokeymose

Wow, Case! Had to see this on the main page to know it existed! 
I had to bookmark because there's no way to check it all out but at once!
Dan

:points:


----------



## dirtsailor2003

SmokeyMose said:


> Wow, Case! Had to see this on the main page to know it existed!
> I had to bookmark because there's no way to check it all out but at once!
> Dan


Thank you Dan! It's a beast in progress!


----------



## sqwib

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sure can SQWIB, thank you. I've linked you in the other member links section. When are we going to see the Shwenker again????


When the weather gets a bit colder


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Saucy Dog Balls to the beef section.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added poblano peppers and more scarbelly wings


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added a bunch of cooks!


----------



## n4ynu

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Added a bunch of cooks!









Ty Sir


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Korean Style hot wings to Discada section. Best damn hot wings I've had in a while!


----------



## n4ynu

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Added Korean Style hot wings to Discada section. Best damn hot wings I've had in a while!


Nice, gotta try that one after that split breast trial I did, I am seriously ready for more cooking on the smoker ! And wings are good eating  !!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

N4YNU said:


> Nice, gotta try that one after that split breast trial I did, I am seriously ready for more cooking on the smoker ! And wings are good eating  !!!!!



Thank you these are tasty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Boosted T-bone to Beef Section


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Schwenk and Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Drunken Jerk wings and Smoking Monkeys Cookbook links


----------



## wade

Looks good


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Wade said:


> Looks good


Thank you Wade!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Brats and Kraut. Added Home made Sauerkraut.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Curing Salts explanation link. Added it in two places. Under Sausages and Important SMF links. I'll even post the link here! That's how important it is!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/curing-salts-for-sausage-making


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Salt Crust prime rib.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added a new section, family recipes and oddities.

Also added Turner meat pie, and sausage board.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Side light method for charcoal.


----------



## ab canuck

Wow..... That's amazing...... I definitely second that for a sticky!!!!!! 

  I am definitely going to book mark this. Thx. Dirt.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

AB Canuck said:


> Wow..... That's amazing...... I definitely second that for a sticky!!!!!!
> I am definitely going to book mark this. Thx. Dirt.



Your Welcome! 

Just needed somewhere to keep track of my posted smokes!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added chicken and dumplings to Cast Iron Section


----------



## bellaru

Wow! Bookmarked this for a lot of future uses. Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bellaru said:


> Wow! Bookmarked this for a lot of future uses. Thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## scottma

Thanks!! This is very helpful.

Scott


----------



## dirtsailor2003

ScottMa said:


> Thanks!! This is very helpful.
> 
> Scott



You're welcome!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Sous Vide Section and some threads in Sidee and Sausage


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Eye of round Thai Jerky


----------



## actech

Between this and Pops sig. I have a lot of reading !!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added more Sous vide cooks and Korean Sticky wings.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added side light method for charcoal smokers at top of original thread


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Bacon and cured meat section (not sure why I didn't have one!) Added two Sous Vide cooks.


----------



## dave17a

Just a little late here. AWESOME JOB!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

dave17a said:


> Just a little late here. AWESOME JOB!


Never too late!  Thank you!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added new catergory Desserts. Added cast iron 2 bone cook.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added UMAi curing projects, pancetta and bresoala


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added some more links!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added minitisserie prime rib and pecan pie


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added latest bread post


----------



## ab canuck

Awesome, Thx. I saved it under the new system


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Mrs. Neusihin's Pickles


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Owen's Teriyaki sticks


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Hot N fast Beef Ribs


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Corned beef & Pastrami


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added Sous vide bottom round thread


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added new Canadian bacon thread


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

Interesting collection of posts.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added some recent cooks and member links


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added sugar free Jerky and pickle sticks 1-7-2020


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added a new category for the Blackstone. Added multiple cooks. 4-21-2020


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Added some more cooks


----------

